# Anonymous #OPIndia hacks India’s Information Technology minister Kapil Sibal’s website



## pratyush997 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hacker group Anonymous has hacked the website of India’s minister of Information and Technology Kapil Sibal. On Friday, the group got into his site and hacked the “constituency” page, replacing it with a photograph portraying him as someone who considers freedom harmful to the growth of the country.



Spoiler



*www.nextbigwhat.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Anonymous-Hacks-Sibal.jpg
Screen grab from Sibal’s website



In India, a major debate between politicians, people on the internet and the public is taking place as the government looks to regulate the Internet. Yesterday, the central government under pressure, issued guidelines that could bring down the misuse of the Information Technology act which was being used to make arrests.

Recent incidents of misuse of the Section 66 (A) of the IT act, include arbitrary police action on youngsters for posting comments on social networking sites.

The section deals with punishment for offensive messages online. Critics say that its too loosely defined. It gives powers for law enforcement agencies to register complaints on  ‘grossly offensive or menacing’ statements, ‘false information, or information causing annoyance, insult, danger, inconvenience, deceiving, or misleading.’ These phrases are too loosely defined and threaten to stifle freedom of expression on the Internet.

Last week, two women in Mumbai were arrested by the police for protesting a statewide bandh on Facebook. Earlier, two Air India employees was arrested earlier after a police stormed his house in the middle of the night for sharing allegedly “lewd” comments on Facebook. Most cases were charged under the Section 66 (A) of the IT act.

Kapil Sibal’s move to regulate internet content earlier was met with strong criticism across the web. It was widely reported that the minister was talking to large companies like Google, Facebook and Twitter to put prescreening mechanisms in place to filter out user generated content.

This amounts to censorship and is also not easy to do. Soon, the minister backtracked and said that the government has no intentions to censor the web.

Source
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Anonymous India[FB]
Announcement
#Opindia !
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Mirrors-Must See*
NBlogdetail
 Constituency 
Achievements
Profile 
Kapil Sibal's Official Website


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah...Its about time.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2012)

Kapil will use this as fodder to implement harsher censorship.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2012)

> We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget


*i.imgur.com/7np4M.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

wtf is the use of this?

why not get the bank details of all those ministers and bureaucrats and industrialists and "babas" instead?

just how many people visit that site?

also, if they want to make a point, why not do it in a more spectacular way, like airtel, reliance, etc have horrible net plans. why not bring down their servers and keep them down by force, so that they change their stupid policy?

if they want to be terrorists, why not actually do something useful, other than posting what are just virtual posters on a virtual (albeit supposedly high-security) wall?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wtf is the use of this?
> 
> why not get the bank details of all those ministers and bureaucrats and industrialists and "babas" instead?
> 
> ...



*+1* Indeed


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 1, 2012)

@doomgiver  +1 !


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2012)

Still, the best part of that hack was the comment on Kapil Sibal's website that read: _*"Born with a below-60 IQ he thought he could mess with the Internet and let the elite of his party suppress freedom of speech,"*_
Ha ha ha....
Born with a below 60 IQ??? ROFL


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 1, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wtf is the use of this?
> 
> why not get the bank details of all those ministers and bureaucrats and industrialists and "babas" instead?
> 
> ...



That's just because they don't know SQL (injection precisely.)


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by doomgiver
> wtf is the use of this?
> 
> why not get the bank details of all those ministers and bureaucrats and industrialists and "babas" instead?
> ...



Doing this on such a large scale-blocking the ISP's won't serve their purpose, and would actually cause legitimate users like us serious problems (and IMO, Anonymous India, doesn't want this). The highest probability of doing this is through a DDoS attack, which, IMO, needs serious manpower to keep it going on.

Such attacks show the current state of India's cyber security and the people and agencies maintaining it. Anonymous India has also hacked the official website of Mizoram Government and it, infact, still is down - reading _"The official www[dot]mizoram[dot]gov[dot]in portal will be available on 5th December, 2012.
Till then expecting patience and co-operation from all of you."_

Check out the links:
*dpar.mizoram.gov.in/components/index.html
*www.mizoram.gov.in


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> That's just because they don't know SQL (injection precisely.)


its quite easy to learn, and there is no solid defense against it.



CyberKID said:


> Doing this on such a large scale-blocking the ISP's won't serve their purpose, and would actually cause legitimate users like us serious problems (and IMO, Anonymous India, doesn't want this). The highest probability of doing this is through a DDoS attack, which, IMO, needs serious manpower to keep it going on.
> 
> Such attacks show the current state of India's cyber security and the people and agencies maintaining it. Anonymous India has also hacked the official website of Mizoram Government and it, infact, still is down - reading _"The official www[dot]mizoram[dot]gov[dot]in portal will be available on 5th December, 2012.
> Till then expecting patience and co-operation from all of you."_
> ...


who cares if it causes "normal" people problems for some time. after that they will enjoy better internet. cant you stop using the net for some time, sacrifice some comfort, in order for a better future? for a better internet? which the common sheep will use for farmville and youtube. damn the common sheep. they neither know how to use the internet, nor do they want to.

tech savvy people like us are in minority, allowing the government+corporates to go ahead with their planned rape of the country. the rest of the sheep look on in confusion, unable and unwilling to understand or act.

DDoS can be run via botnets. however, that costs money, hence, unless large donations are received, totally out of question.

anyway. look at the india against corruption campaign as an example. those sheep didnt take long to peter out due to laziness of the common man.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wtf is the use of this?
> 
> why not get the bank details of all those ministers and bureaucrats and industrialists and "babas" instead?
> 
> ...



*+1000*...  btw, im not so sure AnonymousOPIndia wants to be branded as terrorists. they are more like "vigilantes."



doomgiver said:


> its quite easy to learn, and there is no solid defense against it.
> 
> 
> who cares if it causes "normal" people problems for some time. *after that they will enjoy better internet. cant you stop using the net for some time, sacrifice some comfort, in order for a better future? for a better internet?* which the common sheep will use for farmville and youtube. damn the common sheep. they neither know how to use the internet, nor do they want to.
> ...



exactly.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> *+1000*...  btw, im not so sure AnonymousOPIndia wants to be branded as terrorists. they are more like "vigilantes."


whatever. call yourselves Great Imperial Heroes of Her Majesty's Secret Service. 

JUST. DELIVER. PROMISES.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 1, 2012)

Afaik anonymous gave digit a attack warning cuz od domino's attack. They ain't weak and can screw anyone...


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 1, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Born with a below 60 IQ??? ROFL


is it real?


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't say, it may be even less than that.

I just quoted what was there on the site.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> whatever. call yourselves Great Imperial Heroes of Her Majesty's Secret Service.
> 
> JUST. DELIVER. PROMISES.


 sure.. but..



pratyush997 said:


> Afaik anonymous gave digit a attack warning cuz od domino's attack. They ain't weak and can screw anyone...



^this. just dont let them find a reason to lash out at TDF.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *i.imgur.com/7np4M.jpg


My Avatar!


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2012)

Ministers not have their "real" account in Indian banks, they just exists in some other countries like Swizz.
If there's a plan of h@cking into their accounts, it will require a "Mega-plan" from Anonymous side.



pratyush997 said:


> My Avatar!


The image just conveys what Anonymous really did to KS's website.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 2, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wtf is the use of this?
> 
> why not get the bank details of all those ministers and bureaucrats and industrialists and "babas" instead?
> 
> ...



ahahahhaaha you think that hacking bank accounts and making the money trail public is so easy? yes sure just DDOS a ISP, dude just have a look at your ideas, even if all the botnets combined together its impossible with current technology the routers installed with the ISP's automatically start blocking requests which seems like a DDOS ( if you remember the google incident when it went offline, many people started searching something ) . And the low-tech india has is a boon in such cases, the landing stations are manned, if you try to DDOS the operator notes a spike in traffic and shuts the whole network down..... how many days will you DDOS like this?

yes sure, anonymous can help by uncapping DSLAM speeds for everyone.... just saying you know... (its kind of difficult really)

forget DSLAM, in airtel speed is controlled via your login, so just get into the DB and set speed to "0" tada. 

Oh btw, i am enjoying 4mbps on a 1mbps UL plan. So if anyone wants to act "HERO" or wants to take revenge from "ISP" PM me for more details.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> forget DSLAM, in airtel speed is controlled via your login, so just get into the DB and set speed to "0" tada.
> 
> Oh btw, i am enjoying 4mbps on a 1mbps UL plan. So if anyone wants to act "HERO" or wants to take revenge from "ISP" PM me for more details.



really??  PM sent


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 2, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> -snip-



i didnt say hack the bank accounts. thats just not possible unless you have a person physically present in the server centre.

and ddosing is not the only way. several techniques exist of making life hell for the ISP's.
let them shut down network for a few days. the hue and cry will make them wake up.

also,, i dont know enough to "uncap" speeds. do tell more.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 2, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ahahahhaaha you think that hacking bank accounts and making the money trail public is so easy? yes sure just DDOS a ISP, dude just have a look at your ideas, even if all the botnets combined together its impossible with current technology the routers installed with the ISP's automatically start blocking requests which seems like a DDOS ( if you remember the google incident when it went offline, many people started searching something ) . And the low-tech india has is a boon in such cases, the landing stations are manned, if you try to DDOS the operator notes a spike in traffic and shuts the whole network down..... how many days will you DDOS like this?
> 
> yes sure, anonymous can help by uncapping DSLAM speeds for everyone.... just saying you know... (its kind of difficult really)
> 
> ...


MOTHER OF TROLL!!!!!
Will send you pm soon


----------



## sygeek (Dec 2, 2012)

Seems like a dumb move to me.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Seems like a dumb move to me.





> Guys look at this: *kapilsibalmp.com/ is no more a Dynamic website, its a Static website now, just because they cant keep it secured with its dynamic CMS.
> 
> *NOW THINK, the Minister of Communications and Information Technology (India), Mr. Kapil Sibal, is unable to keep his website/servers secured with all his experts, and he think he and his consultants are smart enough to Control the Laws of this Country, and change them, finally getting the Censorship in place.
> 
> ...


FB Post


----------

